# Need Help setting up a Chauvet 4-Bar with a simple DMX controller



## OneBadDude (Jul 16, 2013)

I have recently just switched from traditional par cans and dimmer packs to a simple Chauvet 4-Bar light system. I am completely new to LED lighting and DMX. I just need to know 2 things I'm sure someone out there can tell me. 1. I have purchased a simple cheap Chauvet Obey 3 controller. Will this controller work with my Chauvet 4-Bar system? 2. If the Chauvet Obey 3 will work with my Chauvet 4-Bar system, can someone tell me how I can program it? The instructions are MORE than vague and nobody seems to want to help me. All I want to do is make the controller be able to take advantage of the "preset colors" and do chases rather than run the system off the sound controller.


----------



## BentleyClarke (Aug 10, 2013)

Well It would have been better for you to buy an Obey 10 if you were looking to program because the Obey 3 was designed as a 1 fixture controller without programming. I'm not certain if it is fully compatible with the 4-bar but knowing Chauvet I'm sure it works. Taking advantage of the preset looks very simple. All you need to do is set the DMX address of the 4-bar to 1 and set the amount of DMX channels it uses to 3 (check the manual for direction on how to do that). Then 3 pin your 4-bar to your Obey 3 and press "Presets" to take control of the 9 pre-programmed colors the board has. If you would like to use the chases/macros (light fixture's pre-programs) then select "Chases" or "Macro" and move the first fader up and down until you find the look you want.

Hopefully you fount your answer by now! Cheers


----------



## BillESC (Aug 11, 2013)

Wrong controller. The 4 Bar uses up to 15 DMX channels. This is the one time I'd suggest the Obey 70 since it offers you 16 control channels per page per fixture button.


----------

